#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Qual a diferença real entre os modelos UniFi Uap Ac Lite e UniFi Uap Ac Pro?

## ccbsumare

Estava pensando em comprar duas unidades deste equipamento, mas o preço entre eles é bem grande dependendo do local que vende.

Irei usar em uma rede local que tem 5 ambiantes (Andar) já tenho um modelo Unifi AP LR que já está em uso em um dos andares.

A média de usuários conectado fica em todos de 50.

Qual seria a melhor opção em custo vs benefícios?

Abraço

----------


## rubem

Na construção interna o lite tem digamos porta ethernet direto no chipset principal enquanto no PRO o chipset principal atual digamos só como CPU mesmo e tem um chipset ethernet separado pra gastar processamento com rede. Idem pra parte de RF, no lite não tem um controlador por banda, é tudo unificado.

Pra 50 conexões acho que o Lite dá e sobra, o PRO seria mais pra coisa acima dos 80 ou 100 conexões.

Mas fala de usar 1 por andar ou quer arriscar e colocar 2 ao todos nos 5 andares (Cada um atendendo praticamente 2,5 andares)? Porque com laje de piso no meio do caminho não tem muito milagre. Unifi é bom com sinais baixos, mas se tem laje grossa e o sinal dos smartphones (Que sempre tem etapa de RF porca sem potência, e antena lixo de mal e mal 1,5dBi) chega no roteador a digamos -85dBm, não tem como fazer milagre, não tem como manter conexão com sinal tão baixo, a estabilidade dos Unifi com sinais baixos é muito boa mas não tem no mundo do wifi equipamento com sensibilidade muito maior. Se não tiver sinal suficiente chegando no Unifi em outro andar ele não vai fazer milagre (E nenhum roteador de R$ 1,5 mil vai), a vantagem nos Unifi é configurar todos os 4 ou 5 no memso Unifi Controller, assim eles se interligação como uma rede única, e quem conectar no 1º andar vai trocando de conexão até o 5º andar sem cair um download. Por isso tem pacote de 3 Unifi a venda as vezes, eles são perfeitos pra conexão móvel (Wifi não é móvel, celular é que é móvel, você troca de torre sem cair uma ligação. Como wifi ao trocar de roteador sempre cai toda conexão, Unifi dá um jeitinho nisso, mas eles tem que estar na mesma rede ethernet, e serem configurados no mesmo software Unifi Controller).

----------


## NunesGTO

Bom dia, 

Poderia me dizer qual seria o Router ideal para estabelecer um conexão simultânea para 200 usuários?

Pretendo implantar uma rede HotSpot, até então usando um router MikroTik e umas 3 antenas para distribuir o sinal. MInha dúvida é sobre qual equipamento devo usar pois este é meu primeiro contato com essa ferramenta.

Att;

----------


## rubem

> Bom dia, 
> 
> Poderia me dizer qual seria o Router ideal para estabelecer um conexão simultânea para 200 usuários?
> 
> Pretendo implantar uma rede HotSpot, até então usando um router MikroTik e umas 3 antenas para distribuir o sinal. MInha dúvida é sobre qual equipamento devo usar pois este é meu primeiro contato com essa ferramenta.
> 
> Att;


200 clientes internos, num único local aberto ou fechado, com conexão direta dos smartphones, tipo um clube? Aí é com Ubiquiti Unifi.

200 clientes nas casas deles, cada um com sua CPE no alto, apontando pra torre do provedor? Digamos 3 antenas setoriais de 120° cada, com um rádio tipo Rocket M5 ou RB912 em cada antena, mas depende do ângulo em que os clientes estarão, distância deles, quanto quer investir, qual a banda pra cada cliente (Pra 2Mbps tem CPE de R$ 200, pra 25Mbps precisa CPE de R$ 500).

Mas se quer colocar wifi na torre e vender conexão direta pros clientes no smartphone, esquece, wifi NÃO TEM nada a ver com GSM! Wifi NÃO é conexão móvel, é um protocolo completamente DIFERENTE de GSM ou GPRS de celular. São mundos diferentes, são protocolos diferentes, wifi é pra curto alcance, por mais que um cliente a 300m da torre escanei o SSID, o smartphone não tem potência pra responder os pacotes de modo que cheguem legível na torre (Comunicação é algo bidirecional, escanear SSID não adianta NADA, também tem que responder na mesma potência que a torre usa). GSM funciona por usa upload e download em faixas separadas, wifi via um lixo quando tem 1 cliente com sinal baixo, os outros tem conexão lenta por causa de 1 com sinal ruim, por isso provedor via rádio tem que usa CPE em cima da casa do cliente, pra manter qualidade de conexão.

----------


## NunesGTO

Olá Rubem, obrigado pela sua resposta.

Saberia me informar se o Ubiquiti Ap Unifi Uap-ac-pro-br Mimo 2.4/5.0ghz 450/1300mbps funcionaria com um MikroTik RB951Ui-2HnD?

O cenário é para atender o acesso a internet de notebooks, smarphones e tablets aqui da empresa.

Att,

----------


## avatar52

O UniFi é o AP, não interessa o roteador.

----------


## shbbrito



----------

